# system.map

## undergroun.d

Buonasera a tutti,

l'oggetto del mio post è l'errore che si presenta al boot come FATAL della distribuzione 2006.1.

Ancora il sistema non riconosce tre caratteri della tastiera (digitati non appaiono a schermo)...

Grazie per ogni interesse a questo post.

Ciao

----------

## IlGab

Ciao, puoi essere più chiaro ?

Sinceramente non si capisce il problema che hai ... puoi postare qualche informazione in più tipo l'errore ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

in console? in X? il sistema riconosce la pressione del tasto? dmesg stampa dei messaggi d'errore? che tastiera è? ha dei tasti esotici p esoterici?

----------

## undergroun.d

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ciao, puoi essere più chiaro ?
> 
> Sinceramente non si capisce il problema che hai ... puoi postare qualche informazione in più tipo l'errore ...

 

Lerrore è al boot, could not open /System.map non esiste la directory e mi chiedevo se potesse essere corelato col fatto che a sistema up tre tasti "non sentono" la digitazione.

Grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

System.map è un file che trovi nella dir del kernel /usr/src/linux. copialo nella /boot come da handbook.

----------

## undergroun.d

Grazie dell'idea, davvero..

non ho il portatile sottomano,purtroppo.. sono a "lavoro".

Ci giocherò più tardi, e grazie delle idee!

----------

## Ic3M4n

figurati... in ogni caso ribadisco una cosa presente anche nelle linee guida:

cercare di essere chiari e fornire il massimo numero possibile di informazioni riguardo al problema. se provi a rileggere il tuo primo post ti renderai conto che non è possiblile cercare una soluzione senza aver nemmeno chiaro cosa succeda.

----------

## .:chrome:.

come hai compilato il kernel?

hai usato genkernel o hai fatto a mano?

----------

## undergroun.d

ciao,

ho utilizzato la release 2006.1, con l'installer e mi sono accorto  ieri sera che i sorgenti non ci sono, manca il link simbolico su /usr/src insomma l'installer pare non sia funzionato correttamente..

Grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

molto probabilmente hai installato i package, nel qual caso dovrebbe essere normale che non ci siano  i sorgenti. per avere un sistema avviabile ti basta il kernel in /boot ed i moduli che gli servono  in /lib/modules. in ogni caso se hai accesso ad internet puoi sempre scaricarti il sorgente ed installarlo.

----------

## dark_knight

Potreste gentilmente indicarmi in che punto del manuale è indicato che bisogna effettuare lo spostamento di System.map da /usr/src/linux a /boot?

Qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-upgrade.xml non lo dice  :Smile: 

Ho trovato solo mezzo riferimento qui: http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Come_posso_installare_un_nuovo_kernel_mentre_tengo_ancora_il_vecchio_in_modo_da_poterlo_utilizzare_se_necessario%3F

Ma non oltre  :Smile: 

Io non l'ho fatto, il sistema funziona normalmente, ma compare quel fastidioso errore... mah  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

cavolo... sicurissimo di trovarlo nell'handbook e non c'è nemmeno lì. su questo vecchio c'è http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2004.3/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

però logicamente dovrebbe esserci anche su quello aggiornato.

----------

## dark_knight

Tra l'altro (avrei dovuto chiedere prima ma me n'ero dimenticato), sulla mia macchina quel file (System.map in /usr/src/linux) non esiste o_O

Sarà perchè uso genkernel per compilare il kernel?

----------

## bender86

System.map non dovrebbe essere fondamentale. Viene usato principalmente per il debug.

http://dirac.org/linux/system.map/

----------

## codadilupo

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro (avrei dovuto chiedere prima ma me n'ero dimenticato), sulla mia macchina quel file (System.map in /usr/src/linux) non esiste o_O
> 
> Sarà perchè uso genkernel per compilare il kernel?

 

sulla tua macchina quel file esiste, proprio perchè hai usato genkernel, il quale si occupa di copiartelo direttamente nella dir boot, assieme al resto:

```
saltatempo boot # ls -lah

total 20K

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 1,0K 2006-09-30 00:27 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4,0K 2006-09-27 23:55 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    1 2006-02-17 03:22 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1,0K 2006-09-30 00:27 current

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1,0K 2006-09-30 00:27 failsafe

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1,0K 2006-09-03 16:22 grub

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   48 2006-09-30 00:27 initramfs -> current/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 2005-07-30 13:19 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   45 2006-09-30 00:27 kernel -> current/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwx------  2 root root  12K 2006-02-17 03:17 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   49 2006-09-30 00:27 System.map -> current/System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

saltatempo boot #
```

chiaramente, nel mio caso, le dir current e failsafe + i link relativi li ho creati io, ma il resto è opera di genkernel nudo e crudo.

Coda

----------

